

Search data reveals people turn to the Internet in crises - joelhaus
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2011/09/search-data-reveals-people-turn-to.html

======
drv
Gems like "gew the fasted" make me wonder if anybody proofreads anymore
(surely the spellchecker should catch "gew").

